# MS Project, need to transfer license



## stick1977 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have this user who just got a new laptop. I configured his Outlook, put all the freeware he wanted on it, setup printers etc. The only problem I had was transferring his Project license. 

I ran Belarc Advisor to get the Project license key.
Installed a trial version of Project Standard 2007 on the new machine (which ofcourse is the exact version he had on his old machine.
Entered the license key when prompted but it didn't work. (no green check mark just red colored circle with line through it)

At that point I though MS would be giving me an option to call in or activate over the internet but that didn't happen either, just nothing. Do I need to deactivate Project on the old laptop in order to reactivate it on the new?

Thanks, Stick


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

The licence key from belarc advisor is unique to your own hardware (as with Windows activation) and won't be valid on the different hardware of another PC.

And I don't think the licence for Project is transferable anyway.


----------



## stick1977 (Sep 2, 2010)

This is a $550 program. You mean to tell me that if I install it on a laptop and the laptop dies a week later I have to rebuy Project??


----------

